# Cat brings in live mice



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 June 2015)

Its that time of year, almost every day little one brings something in, and yet again I have livestock. Is there a humane trap safe to use in house?


----------



## TBB (10 June 2015)

I don't mind when mine bring in live mice, its when they bring in live young rats that I draw the line and the culprit has been locked out and only allowed in when someone makes sure she has no toys with her!!! They usually torture the mice to death and then eat them!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 June 2015)

Mine tended to only bring live "things" in during the night.  We live in a bungalow so hearing tearing about at 2-4am was not funny.  I was pregnant at the time so they now get shut in the kitchen at night and the cat flap is open for them to go out but not return!  It works. 

Under the trailer at the moment is a rat/mice graveyard with various bodies in different states of decomposition.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 June 2015)

I cant use a catflap as I live in a flat, they use the windows.
I can hear her coming home, she wails, but it is usually 2-4 am, and yes sometimes its not just mice, I am thinking of getting a deterrent [noise], it which would get them out of my flat to someone else's !


----------



## Archangel (11 June 2015)

I find a welly boot laid on its side along the skirting board is a good place for a mouse to hide.  It can then be transported outside.  I have caught a rat in a cage trap baited with peanut butter.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 June 2015)

Archangel said:



			I find a welly boot laid on its side along the skirting board is a good place for a mouse to hide.  It can then be transported outside.  I have caught a rat in a cage trap baited with peanut butter.
		
Click to expand...

I can forsee a small problem, but will try to find an abandoned welly, or two. The house is untidy enough, how do I explain piles of wellies around the house.


----------



## daydreamer (11 June 2015)

Our cat went through a phase of bring in at least one mouse a night for about three months. He brings them into the bedroom and chases them around. We use an empty cereal box with the top flaps cut off. You can push it into a corner for the mouse to run into then take the mouse out. Some just get crunched up under the bed though! I think he decimated the local population as he doesn't bring in so many any more luckily.


----------



## Suelin (12 June 2015)

My burmese cats used to do this and then sit and watch, transfixed, as I set about catching the darn thing!  Their view was "Well you have pets. We  want pets!"


----------



## mandyroberts (2 July 2015)

I seem to spend half my life chasing various rodents round the house and usually go for cornering them and grabbing them by hand. The cardeboard box sounds a great idea - thank you!


----------



## Janah (3 July 2015)

My girls two of them were bringing in up to 6 mice/baby rats per night, mostly alive!

they seem to have run out of prey, thank goodness.


most dead but some alive including one rat that got trapped under the floorboards in the upstairs bathroom.  the smell was unbelievable for several days!

You just got to love 'em.


----------



## Mrs B (3 July 2015)

Yes, there are humane traps for the 'escapees' ... we bought one for about 4 quid and bait the end with peanut butter.

That said, maybe when they're peckish, they flag down the cats for a lift into the house ...


----------

